# Eschatological view of PATRICK FAIRBAIRN ???



## Mayflower (Mar 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me, which eschatology view Fairbairn hold to ?
Was he a post or a-millenniumsit ? Did he also holds to a historical view ?
Any information would be helpfull.

I know that he wrote "The Interpretation of Prophecy".
Any thoughts or reviews ?


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 22, 2009)

He was postmillenial historicist - as seems clear from his "Interpretation of Prophecy" and "Ezekiel".

His "Typology" and "Revelation of Law in Scripture" are also excellent books to wade through, and, like all his books, "eminently sane."

It is especially important that books on eschatology be "eminently sane", when there is so much on eschatology that is "eminently insane".


----------



## R Harris (Apr 22, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> He was postmillenial historicist - as seems clear from his "Interpretation of Prophecy" and "Ezekiel".
> 
> His "Typology" and "Revelation of Law in Scripture" are also excellent books to wade through, and, like all his books, "eminently sane."
> 
> It is especially important that books on eschatology be "eminently sane", when there is so much on eschatology that is "eminently insane".





I got the same impressions from reading "The Interpretation of Prophecy."


----------



## MW (Apr 22, 2009)

Richard Tallach said:


> He was postmillenial historicist - as seems clear from his "Interpretation of Prophecy" and "Ezekiel".



That is correct to a certain extent, but he sought to incorporate an idealist interpretation in many places.


----------

